# New Bench



## BECKS (31 Mar 2013)

Greetings all, I'm after some advice for a metalworking bench. I am renovating my boat including engine and gearbox removal. I think the engine will have to remain on a pallet on the floor as it weighs 750kgs. I have seen s/s catering tables on e-bay for around £100. Do you think these are man enough as a workbench? Any suggestions please? Am I better off having something made up, as I really don't like the look of those cheapy bolt together one's. Many thanks


----------



## Limey Lurker (31 Mar 2013)

A catering table will not take that weight. An engine stand will be safer, and more convenient to use, as the engine can be rotated and inverted. this one is available on eBay:- ebay.co.uk/itm/Folding-Engine-Stand-2000-lb-900-kg-Transmisson-Stand-BRAND-NEW-H-D-Model-/160935185597?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25787c0cbd (I have no connection with the vendor)


----------



## BECKS (1 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the engine stand link. I will check that out. I don't intend to put my engine on bench, just the gearbox and other bits. Do you think catering table is suitable or should I have something fabricated?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Apr 2013)

Catering tables are probably stronger than people think - think of the weight of a large mixer or a full ten gallon saucepan. You could always reinforce it with gussets or cross braces if you wished. I would have thought a wooden top would be easier to work on, though.


----------



## Hitch (1 Apr 2013)

Do you have any access to welding gear? A substantial workbench could be made fairly easily, bit of 50mm box, bit of plate on top....

Or even a timber frame, ply top, and just put a sheet of thinner steel on top.


----------



## No skills (1 Apr 2013)

Dont go with the catering table, we had a fairly nice one at work for a while. The materials pretty thin and it would certainly be a bit 'tippy' for working on very heavy items.


----------



## BECKS (2 Apr 2013)

Thanks for your advice all, think I will go with having one made from box section. Cheers.


----------

